

Visual Studio method history for SVN - plasticscm
http://www.plasticscm.com/labs/method-history-for-subversion.aspx

======
plasticscm
Click on a method on Visual Studio and find how it has been modified through
the SVN history.

~~~
timrobinson
It's `svn blame` integrated into Visual Studio?

~~~
plasticscm
No, no, no... I see I'm bad with titles!! :(

No, it parses the code, finds your method across history and then diffs it.
Nothing to do with blame.

If you heavily refactor a method, it is still able to find it, nothing to do
with blame.

------
plasticscm
Would you guys find it useful for Git?

